# can parents on eggs taking bath?



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

I normally let my birds have bath once or twice per week, but now is breeding season, I notice some parents left the nest box and having a bath then back straight to sit on the eggs.

as their body is still wet, will this damage the egg?


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Not if its a warm day. My experienced breeders don't bath when they have eggs.


----------



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

my birds go mad when I put the bath bowl out, they all jump in.. I can see some of them hesistated a bit, then leave the nest bowl.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think it s good for the pairs to soak in a bath, it is a nice break from doing all that sitting, the hen ESP, it gives her a chance to expell all those held in droppings, and humidity is good for the eggs, ESP when they are hatching.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I agree. Bathing is important when sitting on eggs. The humidity only helps. Toward hatching time, they should be encouraged to bath. Humidity helps the babies to hatch.


----------



## Roger Siemens (Nov 12, 2011)

funny i set the water in some love it others dont i think its a good idea to let them figure it out , for my birds right now its to cold, we just got two feet of snow


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

dingweding said:


> I normally let my birds have bath once or twice per week, but now is breeding season, I notice some parents left the nest box and having a bath then back straight to sit on the eggs.
> 
> as their body is still wet, will this damage the egg?


I would suggest only in a hot day where the bird's feather can dry quickly.

I would let my bird bath when their eggs are only start hatching(meaning you see crack spots on a hatching eggs cause this can help the chick to break free more easily) But *Not* during the time the eggs are in development.


----------



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

I have heater in my loft, so do not need to worry about drying them up... I know humidity is good when the chick are cracking.. but I worry about other eggs laid about one or two weeks old... 

as eggs are laid all different time, it is difficult to control which pair should have bath, as their chicks is peeping...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

dingweding said:


> I have heater in my loft, so do not need to worry about drying them up... I know humidity is good when the chick are cracking.. but I worry about other eggs laid about one or two weeks old...
> 
> *as eggs are laid all different time, it is difficult to control which pair should have bath, as their chicks is peeping...*


*
*


This isn't brain science, it's birds taking a bath. What do you think they do in the wild? They do fine without us taking care of them. The birds taking a bath isn't going to hurt the eggs. Think you are over thinking this a bit.


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

Well i have not experience it or seen any wild pigeon did it before so for me, i rather be on the safe side and say no way. No bath for those who are on eggs unless when their eggs are about to hatch. Water can very well infect or damage egg. 

Pulse, why do you feel like you birds need to bath often??? 
If they have mite and flea on them, try using some animal bug sprays.

I only let my birds bath twice per month and no bath for them in the the winter.


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

I think nature tells them what is good and what is not, like if you put your hand in the nest with eggs pigeon sitting on it will slap you with his/her wings and will try to protect the eggs from any intruder, but similarly if he/she is going for a bath when seeing water it means their is no harm in letting them do that they know better than we do about breeding, afterall they are the ones sitting on it day and night for eighteen days and not us, mine go crazy when they see water in the tub (its already hot here in middle of March), i let them have it and dont have no such issues with it

Some females keep on sitting till their males replace them after bathing


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

sev3ns0uls said:


> Well i have not experience it or seen any wild pigeon did it before so for me, i rather be on the safe side and say no way. No bath for those who are on eggs unless when their eggs are about to hatch. Water can very well infect or damage egg.
> 
> *Pulse, why do you feel like you birds need to bath often???
> If they have mite and flea on them, try using some animal bug sprays.*
> ...



It's important for birds to bath. You don't bath them to get rid of bugs. It keeps their feathers healthy, and keeps the bird clean. It's important to them. The eggs can pick up more bacteria with a dirty poopy bird sitting on them. Water is very natural, and won't hurt the eggs. Birds in the wild bath all the time, whether they are on eggs or not. They love to bathe, and they need to. Twice a month is not enough.


----------



## Roger Siemens (Nov 12, 2011)

today i set the warm water in took pictures they love the bath, here is a question does any body put stuff in the bath water for the birds?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

The humidity from the bath is important for the development of the eggs.


----------



## Roger Siemens (Nov 12, 2011)

i m still getting subzero temps. here they like the bath still the sun was out so they got there wish, lol they loved it was fun to watch them. i think the humidity was good for them for sure, the dust in the water tells me they needed a bath too. 

Does any one use any product in the bath water? i never have, but if there is a good one or a good idea that makes sense to me i might start. ALL FOR THE HEALTH OF MY WINGED FRIENDS, gee this place went to the birds.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Roger Siemens said:


> today i set the warm water in took pictures they love the bath, here is a question does any body put stuff in the bath water for the birds?


They have pigeon cleanser, or some add vinegar or salts. It really isn't necessary, and remember that they do drink the bath water. Better to let them bathe in fresh clean water without all the stuff some feel is important to add.


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Pigeons before the bath, take a little sip from the water, so whatever you are using has to be in safe limits and offcourse it goes into their eyes as well, some put vinegar in bath water, some use borax that is considered to be a good insecticide, both give feathers a shinny gloss

I have used both without any issues, but mostly fresh water is supplied


----------

